# Bisquick, Buttermilk, Snap, and Junior's chat thread!!!



## little farmer (Mar 13, 2013)

Bisquick: Hello, my name is Bisquick. I'm a New Hampshire Red chicken. This is a chat thread where you can chat as your animals. Please tell me what animal you are, what your name is, and boy or girl!! Thanks! -Bisquick
-Side note-- Junior is also a chicken, I was also on BYC, and Junior there was this same chat thread. Junior died 1/4/13, but I still like to keep her name up there.  She was a bantam barred rock, and the sweetest thing--
~Rules~
1. No cursing
2. Please be kind to others
3. There is no limit or minimum animals you can have
4. You can chat as any animal you like
5. HAVE FUN!!!  

Member list:

little farmer- 3 chickens, 4 horses, 2 rabbits, 2 turtles


If you ask to join, and I don't respond for a bit, you can just go ahead and start chatting!!!


----------



## little farmer (Mar 14, 2013)

I'll get us started. It looks like this:

Bisquick: Next week we're getting three little sisters!!!!
Snap: One's a Barred Rock too!! 
Buttermilk: And the others are an Easter Egger and a Buff Orpington.

[At the horse pasture]
Hobbes: *munch munch* I love it when there's hay in with my oats. :3
Red: Breakfast is my favorite meal.
Cookie: Well, der! That's when little farmer comes to feed us!

[In the rabbit hutch]
Peanut: Sure is awful cold.
Buddy: Yes!!! I love it when we get corn in our food.
Peanut: I. NEED. WARMTH!
Buddy: Nom nom.

[In the turtle's tank]
Sox: Grr. Those annoying hamsters. Always running on their wheel and making a rucus!!
(Me note: I'm babysitting my friend's hamsters. Their names are Peanut and Chipper)
Peanut: PHEW!!! I broke my record!!
Chipper: *stuffing her cheek pockets* My turn now Peanut!!

[In the next room is T.I. my brother's turtle]
T.I.: AAaaahhhh, sunbathing is GREAT.


----------

